# С Днем Рожденья, Сашка



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 19.11.2011:

-Сашка (Дата рождения: 1991, Возраст: 20)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## S.R

Поздравляю с днем рожденья!


----------



## aidoqa

поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera

Санечка, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения и желаю счастливых и радостных дней протяженностью в жизнь! Встречай каждое утро здоровым, нужным, богатым .
Стишок так себе, но прям про тебя)

_*Не будем спрашивать у Саши,
Куда улыбку он девал:
Она исчезла на мгновенье,
Пока он свитер надевал.

И вот уже он перед нами
Задора полон и огня,
Сияет нам своей улыбкой
Уже практически полдня!

А почему наш Саша весел?
И почему собрались у него?
Да потому что Саша — именинник,
Сегодня день рождения его!

Желаем, Сашенька, здоровья
И счастья с радостью всегда,
Чтоб на тебя напали деньги
И не отстали никогда.

*_


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сашка

Маня, :kiss3::kiss3::kiss3::friends:


----------



## Arbitr

Саня, ну вот еще годешник отмотал, с нами.. надеюсь было весело?)
С Днем рождения тебя!


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю!


----------



## Severnyj

Поздравляю


----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения..!Желаю Вам много здоровья, счастья, успехов, удачи, улыбок, любви и, особенно, иметь смелость мечтать и силы, чтобы реализовать свои мечты!


----------



## Farger

Поздравляю, желаю всего самого наилучшего!!!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!! Всего наилучшего.


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

Блин, Саня, пропустил с утра, потом моя маленькая Катюха прибежала, целый день с ней пришлось провозиться. Извини что с опозданием...

Санька, искренне поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения. Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, сил, душевных в первую очередь, остальное всё приложится. :victory:

*...Случайно ничего не происходит… 
Есть тайный смысл законов бытия. 
Написано: кто ищет, тот находит, 
И кто стучит, тому и отворят. 

Случайно ничего не происходит… 
Вся жизнь – большая книга перемен. 
Кто ищет, свою жизнь в трудах проводит 
И ничего не требует взамен. 

Случайности у жизни не бывает… 
В судьбу свою ты верь или не верь, 
Но, коль на стук тебе не открывают, 
То громко ли стучишь и в ту ли дверь? 

Случайно ничего не происходит… 
Случайно ль повстречались, разошлись? 
И если что теряем и находим, 
То из таких случайностей вся жизнь...*​
...Долго думал какую тебе песню подобрать, но, вот, сколько не перебирал, всегда возвращался к "мохнатому шмелю...", что-то в тебе есть такое, неуловимое, схожее с песней. Мне так кажется... Всё равно для тебя она. И за своей звездой до края иди...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLAw0FQaA4

P.S. Люби Машу и слушайся, она очень хорошая. :curtsey:


----------



## Сашка

Большое спасибо всем))


----------



## shestale

С опозданием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям...лучше позже, чем ни когда


----------



## Tiare

*Саша, поздравляю с Днем Рождения! *






Другу от чистого сердца желаю
В праздник чудесный – твой День рожденья:
Пусть каждый день дарит радость без края,
Добрые, яркие впечатленья!

Пусть тебя радует ростом карьера,
Пусть удивляет приятно судьба,
Чтобы все мечты воплотил свои смело,
Жил всем на радость, любим и любя!







Извини, что поздравляю с опозданием...


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю !!!


----------



## Techno

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila

*Поздравляю!*






И помни - мечты сбываются (так провести лето)




​


----------



## Саныч

Поздравляю!


----------



## Сашка

спасибо))


----------



## goredey

Блин, Санек, я как всегда последний. Ну, вообщем, поздравляю тебя, всего наилучшего, здоровья и побольше тебе Red Bulla. Удачи.


----------

